# Any opinions on Birkenstocks?



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Mrs. Captain America developed plantar fascitis stepping on a Lego. She's fallen in love with her Birkenstocks and is on fire to buy me a pair!

Do I run far from this? I can appreciate that they have good health features, but they really have such a "Hairy Grad Student" aesthetic that I want to sprint from my wife's kind offer!

Any thoughts on these things?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I had a pair in college. They are very comfortable. But that was then.

She is wearing them out of necessity. Unless the same necessity possesses you, I'd pass.

Edit: I was recently told by a 20-something that they are very in now. So if you must get a pair, get it now before the wait list resembles the Bean Boot.


----------



## Old Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

They are really not relative to anything traditional, except they did share a place in the Ivy League clothing time continuum. That said, Birkenstocks are comfortable and good for your feet. Topsiders are neither. I try to slip orthotics into as much footwear as possible. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Birkies are available in some more tailored styles. I see nothing wrong with them with shorts or very casual pants. No socks, of course!


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

with khakis shorts and a polo, untucked OCBD or faded cotton tee from a favorite brewery...a win.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Birks are babck baby! Ride the comfort train. But please make sure your toes aren't gnarly first.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Old Road Dog said:


> They are really not relative to anything traditional, except they did share a place in the Ivy League clothing time continuum. That said, Birkenstocks are comfortable and good for your feet. Topsiders are neither. I try to slip orthotics into as much footwear as possible.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Birkies are available in some more tailored styles. I see nothing wrong with them with shorts or very casual pants. No socks, of course!


You know, I'm still wearing some Bean camp mocs from 1983, and I tucked in some kind of insole I took from a Wilson tennis shoe.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I still have 3 pairs of NIB Arizona and 2 pairs of NIB Boston in my size in my closet. A local store was closing and I stocked up. I bought many more pairs but sold them on eBay for a tidy profit. So, essentially, all of mine were free.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I had a pair of Arizonas in college. They have experienced a resurgence of late and are now very trendy, especially among women. I personally feel no need to revisit them.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

You asked for opinions. Here is mine:

Birkenstocks are ugly. Comfortable, yes. But ugly. I had a pair many years ago (a gift) and I wore them. I wore them with shorts and jeans, but mainly around the house and yard. Always barefoot; never with socks. Never in public as I didn't have anything Tye-dyed to accompany them. They were so ugly.

You must do what you must do. If you wife gives you a pair, you will wear them. But they will be ugly. Your choice of socks.


(fyi, Reef flip-flops have better arch support and IMO are better looking that Birks, if that is possible. They just don't work with socks)


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

I prob in the minority here but here goes...no sandals on men. Flip flops maybe at the beach or pool. Mens feet shouldn't be shown.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Captain America said:


> Mrs. Captain America developed plantar fascitis stepping on a Lego. She's fallen in love with her Birkenstocks and is on fire to buy me a pair! Do I run far from this? I can appreciate that they have good health features, but they really have such a "Hairy Grad Student" aesthetic that I want to sprint from my wife's kind offer! Any thoughts on these things?


Cross-strap Birkenstocks would probably be OK. Keep in mind, for decades Trad didn't really have any sandal frame of reference other than the Clarks Chupplee, which was sort of a British novelty. When demand for sandals grew, it seems like nobody really knew what to do...







(1955)

The cross-strap was the most cautious choice, I think -- basically taking a Chuplee and making it a bit more open.









L.L. Bean picked it up in the late 60s as part of the Bass Sunjun line, and were offering their own version by the 80s.










Brooks adopted a variant around that time too, minus the back-strap.










Maybe a Birkenstock Tunis?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Funny, I just got rid of my last pair of Birkenstocks a week ago.

I kept them on the terrace as "porch shoes", and when I was resealing the slate tiles last week, my wife asked if I was keeping them (they needed cleaning)... "nah." They were about 20 years old, and had been resoled twice.

I think they're a good shoe, if you can actually use it. It inhabits kind of an odd place, though; it's not useable in any kind of business setting, but it's also not the best casual choice (with better technical shoes for outdoor use). Mostly, it broadcasts a certain message, kind of like Vans, or Doc Martens. It's a lifestyle shoe.

(Now that I'm entering the hallowed ranks of The Ancients - I turn 50 this year - I may revisit them for their orthotic value.)

DH


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

I avoid those ugly granola sandals by choosing even uglier granola sandals, Keens.

I'm pretty sure I've seen them in the Bean catalog too. 

They're only for casual hiking, the park, etc.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

The 70's called...


----------



## ouinon (Jun 28, 2015)

Thoughtful post, @katon. That style strikes me as less "granola" than the Birkenstocks that immediately came to mind.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry but Birkenstocks, no, never. It is my opinion that if one wears them, there is no care for how one looks...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I still have a pair of Birkenstocks, purchased many years ago. With two buckled straps across the front of the feet and one around the heels(I have no idea as to the name of the design), the contoured foot bed took a bit of getting used to but after that, they have been Oh-so-comfortable! Over the years I've used a bottle (or two) of cork sealer and sent the sandals off once to have them resoled, but even after all the years that have past, they continue to serve me well! Ya just can;t ask for much more than that. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a pair of Birkenstocks and I like them a lot...mostly because they are very comfortable. I have had them resoled many times and the last time I did it I had them replace the footbed with the high arch footbed and they are even more comfortable now. I have high arches though.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

swils8610 said:


> I prob in the minority here but here goes...no sandals on men. Flip flops maybe at the beach or pool. Mens feet shouldn't be shown.


In public, I'd agree totally. Around the house they can be comfortable and convenient, though.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I am loving this Birkenstock thread! I will be waiting patiently for the upcoming "ode to cargo shorts" thread.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

swils8610 said:


> I prob in the minority here but here goes...no sandals on men. Flip flops maybe at the beach or pool. Mens feet shouldn't be shown.


I guess I'm vaguely curious - why shouldn't men's feet be shown? Religious thing, or...?

DH


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

swils8610 said:


> Mens feet shouldn't be shown.


What an odd comment.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> I am loving this Birkenstock thread! I will be waiting patiently for the upcoming "ode to cargo shorts" thread.




You're showing commendable restraint!


----------



## JohnAAG (May 20, 2016)

drlivingston said:


> I am loving this Birkenstock thread! I will be waiting patiently for the upcoming "ode to cargo shorts" thread.


3 for 1...










Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.

Well, now that a picture has been posted, reflecting this trilogy of sartorial evils, I must ask, whats wrong with any or all of these? Speaking to the cargo shorts/trousers in particular, could there be a more perfect design for carrying around the collection of electronic assistants we seem to find "Oh-so-necessary" for navigating the pathways of life these days? Should we continue to add to this electronic arsenal of must have gadgets, we are but a hairsbreadth away from needing to design, produce and acquire a civilian version of urban web gear with pouches to carry it all! Pray tell who would be the first to condemn that idea?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Balfour said:


> You're showing commendable restraint!


Thank you, Balfour! I am pleased that you noticed. My numerous run-ins with the moderators dictated that I curtail most of my cheeky comments.


----------



## MODEVIL (May 10, 2010)

They are back in style. My wife got a pair. Not a fan at all.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I will doubtless be obliged to wear birkenstocks later in life, when, my access to the Internet prohibited by court order, employment, home, family and friends long since gone, bearded and similarly bedraggled, I shall content myself to yammering my half baked opinions at passersby from dustbins. Until then I intend to pass myself off as a civilised fellow who, amongst other respectable items of apparel, wears proper shoes.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> I will doubtless be obliged to wear birkenstocks later in life, when, my access to the Internet prohibited by court order, employment, home, family and friends long since gone, bearded and similarly bedraggled, I shall content myself to yammering my half baked opinions at passersby from dustbins. Until then I intend to pass myself off as a civilised fellow who, amongst other respectable items of apparel, wears proper shoes.


In two sentences, Shaver destroyed the very notion of owning/wearing Birkenstocks! If I had a pair, I'd burn them immediately...


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Tiger said:


> In two sentences, Shaver destroyed the very notion of owning/wearing Birkenstocks! *If I had a pair, I'd burn them immediately...*


I did just that on the exchange thread in April 2014, to celebrate its 1000th page.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> I did just that on the exchange thread in April 2014, to celebrate its 1000th page.


HA! But you have backups for a lifetime!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Birkenstocks (and membership of *ptui* MENSA) aside, Dr. L is a sweetheart. :thumbs-up:



drlivingston said:


> I did just that on the exchange thread in April 2014, to celebrate its 1000th page.


----------



## Michael Marshall (Nov 17, 2015)

I rarely wear sandals, but I do own a pair of Birkenstocks for certain occasions. For example, if I go pleasure boating or to an amusement park, I tend to wear my Birkenstocks for comfort reasons. But overall, I feel they are an inappropriate "everyday" footwear.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I have yet to find a situation where Birkenstocks were inappropriate. I have worn them to weddings, funerals, mass (my priest wears Birkenstocks under his vestments), amusement parks, concerts / operas (these were black at least), awards ceremonies (even when I was a recipient), etc.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

^Surely you jest?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

JLibourel said:


> ^Surely you jest?


Interestingly enough, I wore them with an awesome Ermenegildo Zegna Trofeo tuxedo. I had lost weight and my RLPL opera pumps were too big. So, black Birkenstocks got the nod.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

That graphic shows the Arizona. For dressier occasions I opt for the closed-toe Boston clog. Much more formal.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Our adult daughters absolutely love Birkenstockstocks icon_scratch. Every couple of years a new pair is a surefire winner for a Christmas gift! irate:


----------



## Cawood (Aug 28, 2017)

Discussing Birkenstocks in a blog that focuses on “Trad” is an oxymoron. Like “Free rent”....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Back them hard. Going to pay a pair when spring rolls back around.


----------



## mkrgk (Aug 16, 2010)

The sole is particularly good when your feet have problems, such as ligament or nerve damage.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Ghastly! 

Only for college lecturers and social justice warriors with beards.


----------



## mkrgk (Aug 16, 2010)

That is an opinion! and quite prejudicial, I might add. I believe Birkenstocks are not formal wear, but as footwear for casual use they work just fine.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

I was not aware that opinions are banned. IMO, all opinions are prejudiced in some way. Everyone has to make judgements based on experience or perceptions. 

My opinions of several firms have declined in recent years. I confess to being prejudiced against firms that offer poor quality or inferior goods, bad customer service and charge exhorbitant prices.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

By the way, Birk fans, when you think that might need a new pair, send your old ones to this place. For $55, they make them practically new. I was amazed at their work.
https://nushoe.com/birkenstock-shoe-repair.html


----------



## mkrgk (Aug 16, 2010)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> I was not aware that opinions are banned. IMO, all opinions are prejudiced in some way. Everyone has to make judgements based on experience or perceptions.
> 
> My opinions of several firms have declined in recent years. I confess to being prejudiced against firms that offer poor quality or inferior goods, bad customer service and charge exhorbitant prices.


And this is the best you can come up with...
Why even bother posting if can't add anything positive?


----------



## barca10 (Apr 21, 2012)

mkrgk said:


> And this is the best you can come up with...
> Why even bother posting if can't add anything positive?


Well, the OP asked for opinions on Birkenstocks. He gave his opinion. The OP didn't say he only wanted positive opinions. I would say that my opinion is that Birkenstocks look hideous, so I would never buy them, but since that isn't a positive opinion then I will just keep it to myself.


----------



## mkrgk (Aug 16, 2010)

Point taken, and opinions are positive and negative (on the point of view taken). I think it should suffice to say you don't like an article of menswear without getting into comparative derogation: "Only for college lecturers and social justice warriors with beards."


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

mkrgk said:


> Point taken, and opinions are positive and negative (on the point of view taken). I think it should suffice to say you don't like an article of menswear without getting into comparative derogation: "Only for college lecturers and social justice warriors with beards."


Yet it is the truth!

And you guys should see my crocs...I only wear them in surgery, with little booties over them, but still.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Tell the truth, @Pentheos. Isn't Berkeley like the Birkenstock capital of North America?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Tell the truth, @Pentheos. Isn't Berkeley like the Birkenstock capital of North America?


I should update my location. I left that bastion of sin over a year ago. As my father confessor says, it's full of "fruits and nuts."


----------



## CDuff (Jun 21, 2016)

I remember in my college days, I was flying from Kansas City to Salt Lake City and was in the boarding area eating a salad from a plastic container wearing shorts, Birkenstocks, and some faded blue button down waiting to board. Then, out of no where, this guy starts talking (I can't remember about what), but he says to me (this I will never forget) - "You look like one of those salad eating, Birkenstock wearing, Volvo driving college kids". I looked at him and asked how he knew that I drove a Volvo (it was a 1972 142S)?

Ever since then, every time I put on my Birkenstocks, I think back fondly to 1995 and the Kansas City International Airport.


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

My opinion is avoid them at all cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Birkenstocks
are decidedly unattractive, but they are very good to one's feet! Everything is a trade off.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I like clogs for around the house wear. Birkenstocks don't fit my feet. I'm currently enjoying a pair of Haflinger wool clogs a great deal.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

I've had a pair of oiled brown leather Birkenstocks for 25 years - the ones with two straps over the foot and one around the heel. I think I've sent them out to be resoled/restored twice, and they now have a simple, inexpensive heel replacement. I like them. They are great trekking sandals, and are fine with jeans/khakis to hit the brew pub. Good for travel and great after a long run.

The aversion to sandals is silly. TPO: time, place, and occasion. Probably not right for a job interview.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Birkenstock was founded 243 years ago. Unattractive or not, I think that they have withstood the test of time.


----------



## Cawood (Aug 28, 2017)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> Ghastly!
> 
> Only for college lecturers and social justice warriors with beards.


Even the ad at the beginning of this thread says "favored by hippies"....sounds like the complete opposite of Trad?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

